# Hello From Ric70506



## Ric70506

*Brand New SGS Style Compensators For Beretta Pistols*

I am brand new to this Beretta Forum, but was an active senior supporting member of the "other" Beretta Forum from January, 2006, until just recently. I am the guy who is reproducing the new SGS style compensators for the Beretta 92FS. I am also making a new "wide body" SGS style compensator, it is only 1/8th" wider than the regular compensator, for the Beretta pistols which have rails built into the dust cover and a brand new SGS style compensator for the new Beretta 92A1. Anyone who has any questions about the new SGS style compensators or anything else Beretta should not hesitate to contact me as required. I am glad to have found a new home.


----------



## RoninK9

Hi Ric. I've been searching for a compensator for a Beretta and have seen several of your earlier posts on other forums. Could I get the info on your product? My email is included in my profile or you can send a private message an this forum. Thanks, I'm looking forward to learning more.


----------



## Ric70506

What was suppose to just be a one time thing is still going strong. We have completed a total of nine different production runs since the start in 2008. I have both the finished and "unfinished" regular SGS style compensators in stock and available for sale now with no waiting. If you decide that you want to buy one of these compensators, let me know what you want and how you are going to pay for it and I will set one aside for you.

We also make a "wide body" SGS style compensator (it is only 1/8th" wider than the regular one) for the 9mm Beretta pistols which have a rail built into the dust cover (Vertec, M9A1, 92G-SD, etc.). These new "wide body" SGS style compensators are also in stock and available for sale now.

We also making a brand new special version of the wide body compensator for the 92A1. These new SGS style compensators for the 92A1 are also in stock and available for sale now.

There is no website, but everything that you need to know about the compensators, i.e. current price, how to order, how to pay, options, etc., is provided below. If you still have any questions AFTER reading this material, please don't hesitate to contact me as required.

For anyone who is still not familiar with these new SGS style compensators, this is a brand new and improved version of the original SGS compensator that was made in Italy in the 80s. The SGS style compensator was designed for use with any full sized Beretta 92 Series (9mm only) pistol with a standard dust cover and a 4.9" factory barrel. It can also be used on the Taurus PT92 and PT99 which are Beretta clones. The basic SGS style compensator was not designed for use with models which have rails built into the dust cover like the Vertec, M9A1, 92G-SD, etc., or a 90-Two, but we are now making a brand new "wide body" SGS style compensator which has been specifically designed to be used on the models with the wider dust covers which have the built in rails. These compensators are not some cheap Chinese knockoff. These compensators are made in the US out of some of the best materials money can buy and CNC machined to a high quality standard. The compensators are finished with a Mil. Spec. Type III, Class 2, hard coat black anodized finish. The compensators are made with the original SGS factory "gap" and come completely packaged with a new improved guide rod assembly, a new improved Nord Lock two piece lock washer, and a reworked copy of the original SGS instruction sheet.

The current price for one of the new SGS style compensators with the black hard coat anodized finish and the original SGS factory gap is $295.00 shipped per compensator.

There are no volume discounts.

We have redesigned the original SGS retaining screw and guide rod to make them stronger. Additional retaining screws are available to anyone who needs or wants one at a cost of $20.00 a piece shipped. You can also buy one of the new improved guide rod assemblies (guide rod and retaining screw) for $75.00 shipped. The new retaining screw has the same threads as the old retaining screw and can be used with the Steve Bedair guide rods.

I have also upgraded the lock washer used with the retaining screw. I am now using the 5mm Nord Lock two piece lock washer. The two pieces work together to resist the tendency of the retaining screw to vibrate loose as the gun is being fired.

Although I am no longer selling hard chromed compensators, you can still get your compensator hard chromed or one of the other custom finishes if that is what you want. You have lots of options as to how to finish your compensator. This is why I also sell an "unfinished" compensator, i. e. fully prepped, bead blasted finish, and packaged, but not anodized, to anyone who wants to go that route. By doing it this way, you also get the chance to "fit" the compensator to the dust cover of the gun you plan to use it on BEFORE you send it off to have it finished. Some people use the "unfinished" compensator which has a beautiful silver satin finish "as is" with their Inox pistols. The price for the "unfinished" compensator is the same as for the anodized compensator.

The regular SGS style compensators are made with the "gap" between the two wings or tabs at the rear of the compensator which fit over the sides of the dust cover (look at the pictures posted to the various threads) set at the original SGS factory gap of approximately .735". During the first production run, we offered a couple of different larger gaps to try and accommodate the difference in the size of the outside diameters (ODs) of the various Beretta 92F and 92FS/M9 pistols so the buyer could use his compensator "as is" without having to "fit" it to his pistol to achieve an SGS recommended clearance between the interior surface of the two wings and both sides of the dust cover of .001" to .002". The original SGS instructions say that the compensator "may" have to be fitted to the dust cover to achieve the recommended clearance. We found that fitting is going to be required in most cases. The OD of the dust covers on the various Beretta pistols that these SGS style compensators can be used on are not uniform. We had a low reported of .728" to a reported high of .755". Most of the ODs are between .736" to .744", but you will need an accurate measurement of the OD of the front of the dust cover/frame on your pistol to know whether you will have to fit your compensator to your pistol before you can use it. Based on the feedback we have gotten from people who bought and have used these compensators, it seems that some compensators when mounted on some guns want to rotate to the right as the gun is being fired so we now feel that there was a good reason for the original SGS recommendation and that the fit of the compensator to the dust cover should be within that clearance recommendation of .001" to .002" on each side of the dust cover. Bottom line - depending on the OD of the pistol you plan to use your compensator on, you are most likely going to have to "fit" it to your gun, i. e. remove material from the inside surface of the two wings in order to achieve the recommended clearance. Unfortunately, one size does not fit all. The "problem" is not with the compensators or the SGS design. The problem is with the Beretta pistols themselves. The ODs of the dust covers are not uniform, not even on the same models, so a compensator which fits one gun may not fit another gun just like it.

If you would like to have me "fit" your compensator for you, i. e. put a custom gap on your compensator, this option is available at an additional cost of $30.00 to $50.00 on a case by case basis. This will allow you to use your compensator "as is" right out of the box and you will NOT have to fit your compensator to your gun before you can use it. In order to do this, I will need an accurate measurement of the OD (outside diameter) of the front of the dust cover of the gun you plan to use the compensator on. If you don't know what I am talking about, all of this, including what is required to fit the compensator to your gun, is covered in detail in the thread on the Beretta Forum that I refer you to below.

Anyone wishing to order one or more of the new SGS style compensators may do so by emailing me at [email protected]. If you do decide to buy one of the new SGS style compensators and send me an email, I would appreciate it if you would identify yourself with your real name and any other names or email addresses that you will be using during this transactions. Compensators will be shipped as they are finished to those people who have paid for them. Nothing will be shipped until it has been paid for in full.

I am no longer accepting payments by PayPal UNLESS the buyer is willing to pay the PayPal fee. The PayPal fee on a payment of $295.00 dollars is $9.25. Therefore, the total payment by PayPal would be $304.25. My PayPal account is the same as my email address which is [email protected].

If you decide you do not want to pay with PayPal, your payment should be made with a US POSTAL MONEY ORDER mailed to me at 211 Orgeron Drive, Lafayette, Louisiana 70506. Either way, you need to email me and let me know exactly what you want and what you are doing.

Although I am no longer actively involved with the "other" Beretta Forum, there is a ton of good information about these new SGS style compensators to be found there. Here is a link to the most recent "WTS: Brand New SGS Style Compensators" thread which was posted as a sticky in the classified section of the Beretta Forum. This thread contains lots of good information and includes lots of pictures, feedback from buyers, lessons learned, and other information that is good to know about these new SGS style compensators. This thread had been running since May, 2009, and was nine pages long when it was closed so you need to go to the end of the thread for the most current information.

Sticky: WTS: New SGS Style Compensators - Part 2 - Page 9 - Beretta Forum

Finally, if you want to know what you can reasonably expect from using one of these compensators, you might want to read Viper1357's two part range report on the new SGS style compensator which he posted in The Lounge on the "other" Beretta Forum:

Range Day Today, Teaching A Friend To Shoot, SGS Surprise Part 1

Range day today, teaching a friend to shoot. SGS Surprise. Part 1 - Beretta Forum

Range Day Today, SGS Surprise For New Shooter Part 2

Range Day Today..SGS Surprise for New Shooter, Part 2 - Beretta Forum

I think this covers everything and is fairly straight forward and comprehensive, but if you have any questions about ANYTHING, please feel free to contact me as required BY EMAIL. You can no longer contact me through the "other" Beretta Forum. Your cooperation and assistance in this regard will be appreciated. Thanks. Ric Gandy


----------



## Brent Thiriot

I would like to buy a sgs compensator for my Beretta 96A1. Where can I go to do that?


----------



## Brent Thiriot

I have a 96A1 40SW. Is there a improved sgs compensator available for this?


----------



## VAMarine

Brent Thiriot said:


> I have a 96A1 40SW. Is there a improved sgs compensator available for this?


https://jarvis-custom.com/product/beretta-92-m9-compensator/

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## setjupiter1

Ric70506 said:


> *Brand New SGS Style Compensators For Beretta Pistols*
> 
> Trying to get in touch with Ric is there any life here?


----------



## AdioSS

Ric’s email should still work. That’s how he prefers to communicate.
He does make them fit the railed 96A1.

mine is an unfinished on a 96D Brigadier slide & an Inox 92FS frame.


----------



## isaacg_vw

New to this forum, anyone have any recs for a compensator for a beretta 92x performance?


----------



## savansin

Currently looking to see if Ric is still making SGS compensators for any Beretta 92's.


----------



## Goose25

Am also wondering if Ric still makes these compensators and if his POC changed recently.

Thanks!


----------



## AdioSS

Did you email him? [email protected]


----------



## vogdog23.cv

Ric70506 said:


> *Brand New SGS Style Compensators For Beretta Pistols*
> 
> I am brand new to this Beretta Forum, but was an active senior supporting member of the "other" Beretta Forum from January, 2006, until just recently. I am the guy who is reproducing the new SGS style compensators for the Beretta 92FS. I am also making a new "wide body" SGS style compensator, it is only 1/8th" wider than the regular compensator, for the Beretta pistols which have rails built into the dust cover and a brand new SGS style compensator for the new Beretta 92A1. Anyone who has any questions about the new SGS style compensators or anything else Beretta should not hesitate to contact me as required. I am glad to have found a new home.





Ric70506 said:


> *Brand New SGS Style Compensators For Beretta Pistols*
> 
> I am brand new to this Beretta Forum, but was an active senior supporting member of the "other" Beretta Forum from January, 2006, until just recently. I am the guy who is reproducing the new SGS style compensators for the Beretta 92FS. I am also making a new "wide body" SGS style compensator, it is only 1/8th" wider than the regular compensator, for the Beretta pistols which have rails built into the dust cover and a brand new SGS style compensator for the new Beretta 92A1. Anyone who has any questions about the new SGS style compensators or anything else Beretta should not hesitate to contact me as required. I am glad to have found a new home.


I recently purchased a Beretta 92S from Classic Firearms.com and was wondering if you make a compensator for this model?


----------

